# Snowboard Balance Bar tutorial - to improve your shredding



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Great recommendation. Great video. SA has done it again.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

*Snowboard Addiction free tutorial*



ig88 said:


> Great recommendation. Great video. SA has done it again.


We are so stoked that you like our video dude. We always want to please you guys that watch them and get the best out of it:yahoo:


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

This looks cool. Since I am looking into starting rails I might try to buy this once I get more money! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

At first I thought "15 minutes ...... even if it's interesting ...... can I really get entertained that long?".

Now I know I am going to watch the entire clip again and bookmark it permanently. SA videos have helped me in the past and I have given SA great comments at youtube. It's just that I am using a different account name there and SA might wonder who I am.

I have learned a lot from this promo video too. The idea of using a skate board is also fantastic. My only problem now is that I want to get one, but I don't have a yard or a garage. I live in an apartment and all that hopping is going to get my downstairs neighbor file me a complaint. But I will figure a way out.

I really love how compact the Balance Bar is. It's a small thing that I believe will make me a giant (I know I might be exaggerating) in the resort.

Does it mention anywhere how much the kit is?


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

ig88 said:


> At first I thought "15 minutes ...... even if it's interesting ...... can I really get entertained that long?".
> 
> Now I know I am going to watch the entire clip again and bookmark it permanently. SA videos have helped me in the past and I have given SA great comments at youtube. It's just that I am using a different account name there and SA might wonder who I am.
> 
> ...



They're 69.99

Snowboard Addiction


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Backcountry said:


> This looks cool. Since I am looking into starting rails I might try to buy this once I get more money! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



If you are interested in buying a few DVDs let us know and we will see what we can do for you. Just check out our site for contact details and reference this forum.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

ig88 said:


> At first I thought "15 minutes ...... even if it's interesting ...... can I really get entertained that long?".
> 
> Now I know I am going to watch the entire clip again and bookmark it permanently. SA videos have helped me in the past and I have given SA great comments at youtube. It's just that I am using a different account name there and SA might wonder who I am.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude we always love hearing from happy people who watch our videos and get a lot out of them. Email us if you need more details. Happy shredding dude


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Hey SA -- here's a suggestion for a new instructional vid. Tricks on side hits. They're different from what you do on park jumps for instance. There must be dozens of small tricks, from pretzels and sameways through alley-oops off banks and jumps off bumps. But concentrate on ad-libbed stuff.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

*Snowboard trick tips from Snowboard Addiction*



Donutz said:


> Hey SA -- here's a suggestion for a new instructional vid. Tricks on side hits. They're different from what you do on park jumps for instance. There must be dozens of small tricks, from pretzels and sameways through alley-oops off banks and jumps off bumps. But concentrate on ad-libbed stuff.


Hi thanks dude for your comment we have a number of new tutorial videos coming out for this year from corked spins frontside and backside, rodeos and new buttery stuff which we might be able to cover some of these points, will let you know. Happy shredding dude


----------

